# Got some Cialis & a date tonight



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

Is this safe to take? I mean, I'm a worrier and I'm worried if I take them I will drop dead of a sudden heart attack. The leaflet says that's happened in some rare cases!

I have a date tonight and would like to make a great impression!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Good lad!! :thumb:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Take it now mate! I find it takes a while to work properly, popping it an hour before like Viagra won't work, wants at least 3 hours in my experience.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

no 1 can answer this just drop 1 comes in 5,10,20mg a think, but take and post tomo well no ur alive, but why worry about this a bet youve taking 1g paracetomol with out thinking that could kill you


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

andymc88 said:


> no 1 can answer this just drop 1 comes in 5,10,20mg a think, but take and post tomo well no ur alive, but why worry about this a bet youve taking 1g paracetomol with out thinking that could kill you


I've got 10mg and i've never popped a paracetomol pill ever, never been a big fan of pills


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

I used to pop a 20mg tab EOD!! Just get it down you now mate


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Hope she don't flake on you after popping that or your gonna have a very sore wrist :lol:


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Hope she don't flake on you after popping that or your gonna have a very sore wrist :lol:


Always have a backup


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

I'd start off with one tab then mate and see how you get on. Less is better I think, when you increase the dose you get more sides like a bright red face, headaches etc.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

mlc2010 said:


> Is this safe to take? I mean, I'm a worrier and I'm worried if I take them I will drop dead of a sudden heart attack. The leaflet says that's happened in some rare cases!


Didn't read this bit for some reason lol I took 60mg the other night before a good days session lol was hard for almost 3 hours! Lol and couldnt even finish! Torture!!!

You'll be fine mate!(hopefully  )


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

mlc2010 said:


> Always have a backup


Mother or grandmother in the next room?


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

A don't like taking pills but I have to with crohns bt I've used cialis find it much better than Viagra for sides plus I'm sure it's in ya system 36 hrs or summit so take it now and ull b covered for later, happy humpin


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

lol......get it in you and get her rode like a yellow shirt wearer at the tour lol...

If sh blows you out - try a 12 hour sghift at the smimming pool holding peoples towels lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Uriel said:


> If sh blows you out - try a 12 hour sghift at the smimming pool holding peoples towels lol


lmao!!!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I got viagra off the net ages ago.....(i didnt realize the original pfiser ones were 25mg)....

I took one...(a 100mg one) and after a bit though fuk it and took another......pmsl...

I was having palpitations, headaches, color shift in my vision and a cock like a cops night stick lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Uriel said:


> I got viagra off the net ages ago.....(i didnt realize the original pfiser ones were 25mg)....
> 
> I took one...(a 100mg one) and after a bit though fuk it and took another......pmsl...
> 
> I was having palpitations, headaches, color shift in my vision and a cock like a cops night stick lol


What were you expectin... An erection?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Breda said:


> What were you expectin... An erection?


strangely enough - a big long lasting hardon........i wasnt bore of my house light bulbs not being green anymore lol


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Just get 20mg into you now as suggested, takes time to get working in my experience also, happy humping


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

What are you suppose to do with a 12 hr hard on... seriously.........

What If you need to get the papper or a pint of milk ?

.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Uriel said:


> strangely enough - a big long lasting hardon........i wasnt bore of my house light bulbs not being green anymore lol


That was never guna happen bro


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

lxm said:


> What are you suppose to do with a 12 hr hard on... seriously.........
> 
> What If you need to get the papper or a pint of milk ?
> 
> .


You wont have 12 hour wood and you send the girl


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

lol you don't stay hard the entire duration the drug is in your system. Only when you're aroused. Maybe if you take a ridiculous dose it might happen but I wouldn't wanna try!


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Ive used both loads, especially when i am a weekend bender of sex

Cialis - More of a natrural effect and lasts upto 4 daya

few side effects, you can get an errection when stimulated and it will go when not

Viagra - Side effects more apparent, flushing of the face, Sniffles, leading to a headache later on

only lasts apparently around 4 hours but i think it lasts a little longer

and if you are spedning the night with her-- with the sniffles can possibly make you snore even if you dont normall

More of a full on effect-- ie less control of if you are getting an errection you`ll prolly find youve got a big semi even when nothings happeneing, also when you cum, you sometimes just stay completely rock hard and the only way of gettingrid is to force yourself to have a wee - that always works for me

They will both kick in around 30 mins but cialis is more of a gradula buildup i usually find the best sex with cialis happens the next morning and onwards--you`ll just get rock hard whenever she goes there

ive got a special weekend with somone tonight, so have 2 20mg cialis in my wallet which will guaruntee i keep my end up so to speak.. haha


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

One thing i've wondered with these drugs. Do you get muscle pumps too, through the process of how it works?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

lxm said:


> What are you suppose to do with a 12 hr hard on...* seriously......... *What If you need to get the papper or a pint of milk ?
> 
> .


fuk for 12 hours you twonk...yes - seriously


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

miguelmolez said:


> One thing i've wondered with these drugs. Do you get muscle pumps too, through the process of how it works?


its a vaso dilator - your cock isnt a muscle in that sense - its spongey tissue that floods with blood (look vascular as fuk mind)


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Uriel said:


> fuk for 12 hours you twonk...yes - seriously


thanks papa


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

miguelmolez said:


> One thing i've wondered with these drugs. Do you get muscle pumps too, through the process of how it works?


20mg cialis 2 hours preworkout and your veins will be hanging out, looks sick.


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Rate the stuff especially the Jellies! Viagra gives me a banging headache.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

If your erect for longer than 4 hours in 1 stint you might wanna consider A&E or lose your c0ck


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Perhaps a picture or 2 of tonights results...?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

MutantX said:


> If your erect for longer than 4 hours in 1 stint you might wanna consider A&E or lose your c0ck


it goes half slack when you blow your beens so all good....thumb it back in for hardness again and go cowboy lol


----------



## JDM82 (Mar 27, 2010)

Look if your worried then don't risk it. Drop her some Rohypnol then if you are ****e in bed she'll never remember :thumb:

Problem solved


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

I do get worried. I didn't take it last night, we went out so I didn't wanna risk dying in public.. but.. shes coming over tonight, so I will take it then. I don't mind dying at home


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

Sometimes i take it when i just want a romantic evening to myself. Nice bubble bath, some candles, maybe some wine. A 4 hour stint normally allows me to empty the contents of my [email protected] bank.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

mlc2010 said:


> I do get worried. I didn't take it last night, we went out so I didn't wanna risk dying in public.. but.. shes coming over tonight, so I will take it then. I don't mind dying at home


Ah Gave me a laugh then. Oh yes, fine to die at home ...

With a bit of luck, you'll save dying to just after the end of the performance. Then she'll have two things to remember you for.


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> Ah Gave me a laugh then. Oh yes, fine to die at home ...
> 
> With a bit of luck, you'll save dying to just after the end of the performance. Then she'll have two things to make the night a memorable one


glad you liked the humour  I'll be fine, just never been big on pills. If this was some sort of cream which had same side effects, I'd be using it everyday! It's just some issues I have with pills


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

M

X


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

If she's coming over tonight you should take it now really. It isn't like viagra where you pop it half an hour beofre, it takes a few hours to really start working.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

anabolik said:


> If she's coming over tonight you should take it now really. It isn't like viagra where you pop it half an hour beofre, it takes a few hours to really start working.


unsure is serious...


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

lxm said:


> unsure is serious...


 :confused1:


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

mlc2010 said:


> glad you liked the humour  I'll be fine, just never been big on pills. If this was some sort of cream which had same side effects, I'd be using it everyday! It's just some issues I have with pills


 :lol: Thought being big on pills was generally the idea!?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

A few people suggested what you had, But sometimes on here people give advice whilst taking the mick, saying take it really early so that he might get caught out too soon.. in a funny way.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

lxm said:


> A few people suggested what you had, But sometimes on here people give advice whilst taking the mick, saying take it really early so that he might get caught out too soon.. in a funny way.


Haha no I'm being serious mate! I'm not a cnut or at least I try not to be lol


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

This may be a silly question OP, but you're stressing yourself out about taking these pills.

You're 27 with normal test levels so do you actually have any symptoms or issues that mean you actually *need *to take them?


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

she must be fugly if at 27 u gotta pop a cialis... or a real porker... :lol:


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

good luck if you get a mast and you need to go to the **** pot!! standin there with a stalk on lol


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> This may be a silly question OP, but you're stressing yourself out about taking these pills.
> 
> You're 27 with normal test levels so do you actually have any symptoms or issues that mean you actually *need *to take them?


Sometimes, especially with alcohol! I can perform without them, but I got given 2!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2012)

mlc2010 said:


> Sometimes, especially with alcohol! I can perform without them, but I got given 2!


sometimes with alcohol. Mine dosen't work at all aha


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

f_ck me you lot are unlucky, I lose it sometime with the missus but I think thats just due to my tren dose an some dodgy test e lol


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

date went good, didnt pop the cialis but had sex for a few hours, which was surprising

every time I jizz, for the 15 minutes afterwards, I loose all interest for sex.. anyone else get that?


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Errr its normal mate. If men felt like shagging straight after blowing your load nothing would ever get done.


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

miguelmolez said:


> Errr its normal mate. If men felt like shagging straight after blowing your load nothing would ever get done.


good, because the only thing I want to do is get up and leave.. I think my record is around 5 mins from blowing my load to actually leaving


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Any1 ever get lower back pain from cialis?


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

mlc2010 said:


> Always have a backup


cocky son of a bitch


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Any1 ever get lower back pain from cialis?


according to leaflet with the pills, thats one of the reported side effects


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

mlc2010 said:


> every time I jizz, for the *15 minutes afterwards*, I loose all interest for sex.. anyone else get that?


i get it for 16 minutes now as i'm middle aged lol.............m ex wife got it for 6 months though pmsl


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

15 mins?? I have to wait around an hour and thats even I can be ****d. Actually anyone ever jizzed but still had a boner and carried on and jizzed again? Happened once never again :/


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

geeby112 said:


> 15 mins?? I have to wait around an hour and thats even I can be ****d. Actually anyone ever jizzed but still had a boner and carried on and jizzed again? Happened once never again :/


Used to watch a lot of porn and only happens a handful of times, and it's only happened to me once.. but this woman was crazy hot. I think it's all about the chemistry, if shes a right dirty whore I suspect it would make things easier. I presume with cialis this sort of thing would be common


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

geeby112 said:


> 15 mins?? I have to wait around an hour and thats even I can be ****d. Actually anyone ever jizzed but still had a boner and carried on and jizzed again? Happened once never again :/


people on here bang on about taking cabergohline as an anti-prolactin with tren/deca, but as i have posted many times, they are sadly mistaken about how things work (tren/deca suppress prolactin). HOWEVER, what everyone misses, is that the REAL reason to use caber, is as many on life-extension forums/anti-aging forums know (yes Im an old cvunt), is that caber DECREASES TIME BETWEEN ERECTIONS.... so those who need an hour.. now you can reduce that... those that need 15mins.. i wouldnt bother with caber..


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> people on here bang on about taking cabergohline as an anti-prolactin with tren/deca, but as i have posted many times, they are sadly mistaken about how things work (tren/deca suppress prolactin). HOWEVER, what everyone misses, is that the REAL reason to use caber, is as many on life-extension forums/anti-aging forums know (yes Im an old cvunt), is that caber DECREASES TIME BETWEEN ERECTIONS.... so those who need an hour.. now you can reduce that... those that need 15mins.. i wouldnt bother with caber..


good info, i reckon i get epic prolactin spikes and on a few forums they recommend SAMe but knowing about caber i thought it would give guaranteed results. what dose would you recommend to dull down prolactin


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

mlc2010 said:


> I do get worried. I didn't take it last night, we went out so I didn't wanna risk dying in public.. but.. shes coming over tonight, so I will take it then. I don't mind dying at home


It won't cause any problems. Take a Viagra too, very nice effect.


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

long bump but I finally got round to taking one 15 minutes ago, not dead yet. Will post results if im still alive tomorrow


----------



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

grab a big drawing needle! a 30ml barrel and 30ml bottle of test 400 and shoot that up ur ****! and ule mek a impression lad!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Happy shafting


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

Im a pussy when it comes to taking things im not used to, always worried I have some uncovered heart condition and going to pop my cloggs


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Worrying is like a rocking chair

If you die, you die!


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok im still alive, but i dont think its kicked in at all? The woman is coming around like 10am, and Its been like 5 hours now, Just tried to bash the monkey a bit to see if its got any affect, and it just seems the same. Not harder, nothing! I know it only works when sexually aroused but I thought it would make it a bit more.. vascular?


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

Im just laughing at this thread really........So mate is this girl just coming round for sex....is this her sole purpose for the visit ..........? I hope it goes well for you , you seem to be quite nervous,maybe you have took it a tad bit early, and also why 10am on a monday morning>! lol


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

flecks said:


> Im just laughing at this thread really........So mate is this girl just coming round for sex....is this her sole purpose for the visit ..........? I hope it goes well for you maybe you have took it a tad bit early, and also why 10am on a monday morning>! lol


she invited herself round yeah, from her whatsapp messages then I presume sex is on the cards! and 10am, she has 2 kids and they are in school during day!


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Im confused... You dropped a bluey an have been up all night waiting for sex to arrive the next day? No wonder you got problems mate you putting too much thought into this, if she was coming around at 10am you should have just waited to see how you felt then, taking it 12 hours early is fcuking nuts lol


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

better get some sleep then mate  )

yeah morning nooky is great, I have a few morning chat up lines i pull out from time to time........

hehe good luck bro


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

PatWelsh said:


> Im confused... You dropped a bluey an have been up all night waiting for sex to arrive the next day? No wonder you got problems mate you putting too much thought into this, if she was coming around at 10am you should have just waited to see how you felt then, taking it 12 hours early is fcuking nuts lol


It lasts 36 hours I hear though, and a few guys on here said to take it 4-5 hours before so thought It wouldn't hurt to pop it and see


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PatWelsh said:


> Im confused... You dropped a bluey an have been up all night waiting for sex to arrive the next day? No wonder you got problems mate you putting too much thought into this, if she was coming around at 10am you should have just waited to see how you felt then, taking it 12 hours early is fcuking nuts lol


Well atleast he will be ready :thumb:


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

any updates .......  )

waiting on details

:bounce:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah i agree take it a good few hours before sex but ffs you dont have to stay awake a whole day :lol:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

PatWelsh said:


> Yeah i agree take it a good few hours before sex but ffs you dont have to stay awake a whole day :lol:


bit late lol hed have married and divorced her by now :cool2:


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

I took one once, got stuck in my throat....I had a stiff neck for days.

I recommend the eye drops though, they make you look hard


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Dont forget to do this when you see her:


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2012)

mlc2010 said:


> date went good, didnt pop the cialis but had sex for a few hours, which was surprising
> 
> every time I jizz, for the 15 minutes afterwards, I loose all interest for sex.. anyone else get that?


I dunno, i'm normally asleep by then


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

DianabolLecter said:


> I took one once, got stuck in my throat....I had a stiff neck for days.
> 
> I recommend the eye drops though, they make you look hard


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

ok did the deed, didnt notice **** all difference, these are 10mg ones though and legit. Ill bump it to 20mg, bit weird that a 10mg pill has no effect on me though


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

slightly of topic

I got givin 4 100mg viagra the other week and I want to knwo does it do anything other than give you a stonk on for a few hours ?

being someone who can last a long while natrually wil I notice much from taking it

Also can you mix it with alcohol ? THats the only time I have problems


----------



## ianm2585 (Mar 14, 2010)

my mate was going on about how viagra makes a good preworkout supp for the gym and a few people were doing i got him some viagra and left it at that see him a while later and asked how it went he popped the viagra a hour before the gym arrives at gym gets changed walks in sits on shoulder press machine and watches girls on the bikes doing a spin class that was it game over hobble back to changing room and walk out with gym bag covertley positioned


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

mlc2010 said:


> ok did the deed, didnt notice **** all difference, these are 10mg ones though and legit. Ill bump it to 20mg, bit weird that a 10mg pill has no effect on me though


nice one mate take more next time to avoid....


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

scouse2010 said:


> slightly of topic
> 
> I got givin 4 100mg viagra the other week and I want to knwo does it do anything other than give you a stonk on for a few hours ?
> 
> ...


They say dont mix it with too much alcohol because of BP Issues, but they have to put them warnings on don't they.. right?


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

I dont get th point of this thread at all. You say it didnt do the fcuk all but still 'did the deed'? Well then how th hell dont you know it worked lol? Seriously anyone who stays up all night for a woman to call th next day is doing it all so wrong, she would have had to wake me with a fresh coffee before i even entertained th idea :lol:

Srs OP lay off meds you have no use for as there will be a time when you will need them


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

going to try some 20mg ones, can someone pm me a good source with good delivery? ADC takes 2 weeks I hear!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

mlc2010 said:


> going to try some 20mg ones, can someone pm me a good source with good delivery? ADC takes 2 weeks I hear!


Why dont you ask your mate to get you some who gave you this lot?


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Why dont you ask your mate to get you some who gave you this lot?


I bought them online at http://www.pharmacy2u.co.uk/cialis.html where you have to fill out questionnaire and doctor checks it, however its about 7.50 a pill and don't fancy spending that again


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

mlc2010 said:


> I bought them online at http://www.pharmacy2u.co.uk/cialis.html where you have to fill out questionnaire and doctor checks it, however its about 7.50 a pill and don't fancy spending that again


aaaah sorry, I misread someone elses post.


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone know if the kamagra from kamagranow is legit?


----------

